# Bikemarkt - Verbesserungen



## Thomas (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo, 
wie bereits hier angekündigt bauen wir an mehreren Stellen auf MTB-News neue Funktionen ein (bsp Darstellung / Suche über Entfernungen, die per PLZ berechnet werden). 

Dabei wurde auch der Bikemarkt renoviert - wir versuchen für eine Übergangsphase den alten Bikemarkt noch zum nachsehen online zu stellen.
Neuer Bikemarkt: http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/
alter Bikemarkt: http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt_alt 

Die bisher existierenden gegenseitigen Bewertungen (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/traderratings.php) werden auch noch dorthin übernommen

Fragen und Vorschläge zum neuen Bikemarkt nehmen wir gerne hier entgegen

*Verbesserungen *
(kleine Auswahl):
- Einstellen von Artikeln geht einfacher und schneller
- Grosse Bilder werden automatisch passend klein gemacht, Dateigrösse und Abmessung sind relativ egal
- Bilder können per "Anzeige ändern" gedreht werden
- Anzeigen können einfach geändert werden
- Emailanfragen gehen jetzt direkt zwischen Verkäufer und Interessent hin und her
- Tagging: Es können jedem Artikel Suchbegriffe zugeordnet werden, man kann sich alle Artikel anzeigen lassen, die das gleiche Wort beinhalten (auf jeder Artikelseite unten)
- Es gibt einen RSS Feed der Artikel (http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/rss.php)
- die Benutzerbewertungen (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/traderratings.php) werden komplett integriert

- Anzeige der Entfernung von dir zum Artikel in Kilometern (noch in Vorbereitung)


----------



## giromechaniker (26. Juli 2005)

was ist mit anzeigen die noch laufen? und mit anchrichten aussem biekmarkt werden die auch übernommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (26. Juli 2005)

> wir versuchen für eine Übergangsphase den alten Bikemarkt noch zum nachsehen online zu stellen.


 .....


----------



## giromechaniker (26. Juli 2005)

aso ok,aber bitte beeilt euch oder am besten lasst den bikemarkt so wie er war das neue modell ist net wirklich toll


----------



## Thomas (26. Juli 2005)

giromechaniker schrieb:
			
		

> neue modell ist net wirklich toll


was genau gefällt Dir da nicht ?


----------



## giromechaniker (26. Juli 2005)

die aufteilung usw ,ich kanns nicht genau sagen auf jedenfall gefiel mir der alte bikemarkt besser


----------



## Thomas (26. Juli 2005)

Die Kategorien wurden 1 zu 1 übernommen - evtl musst Du dich einfach nur kurz neu gewöhnen 

Wenn es doch noch etwas konkretes geben sollte meld dich bitte. Da wir die PLZ-Geschichte integrieren wird es den alten Markt ausser zum nachsehen nicht mehr lange geben

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## giromechaniker (26. Juli 2005)

ok aber wann ist der alte zum ansehen den online?


----------



## Thomas (26. Juli 2005)

ich hoffe noch heute 
Thomas


----------



## Master | ChriZz (26. Juli 2005)

moin leute   
fortschritt zwar alles gut und schön ....aber ich find den neuen bikemarkt wirklich nicht toll...  

der vorherige war mir viel übersichtlicher...funkte für mich besser...  
und funktionen ... kann man auch auch im alten bikemarkt gut integrieren..
die anzeigen wirken für mich jetz weniger übersichtlich...

aber ich wüsst gern ob ich da der einzigste bin der da so denkt? 

+ingedankennochumdenaltenbikemarkttrauer+


----------



## DirtbikeChris (26. Juli 2005)

Ich kenn mich jetzt gar nicht mehr aus. Ich hatte Anfragen auf Bikes laufen, die jetzt gar nicht merh drin sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (26. Juli 2005)

Dirtbikechris: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2045298&postcount=3

Kona | ChriZz
was genau ist weniger übersichtlich? 



> und funktionen ... kann man auch auch im alten bikemarkt gut integrieren..


Leider nicht - sonst hätten wir nicht gewechselt


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2005)

mal wieder "KOTZ",-  
sorry aber "immer und immer" was neues geht einem tierisch auf den sack


----------



## SpongeBob (26. Juli 2005)

Ähm, guckte eben in den Bikemarkt um zu schauen ob ich Mails habe.

1. Finde ich meine Teile net mehr   
2. Finde ich die Aufteilung vom neuen Bikemarkt nicht gut, unübersichtlich und einfach zu kompliziert
3. Ich finde net mal meine Mails   
4. Passt die ganze Optik irgendwie nicht, alles wirkt sehr unübersichtlich
5. Fand ich den Alten eindeutig besser!!!

So nun auch zum guten.

1. Das mit den Artikel etc. finde ich sehr Vorteilhaft, vorallem für Verkäufer.
2. Die Statistiken sind auch net schlecht, nur leider glaub ich net das die bald noch up to date sein werden


Das war es aber leider auch. Im großen und ganzen muss ich leider sagen, das es einen dicken Daumen nach unten gibt. WIll ja nicht meckern und finde es gut das ihr euch Mühe gebt. Aber manchmal ist weniger einfach mehr. Das ist meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Thomas (26. Juli 2005)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, guckte eben in den Bikemarkt um zu schauen ob ich Mails habe.
> 
> 1. Finde ich meine Teile net mehr
> 2. Finde ich die Aufteilung vom neuen Bikemarkt nicht gut, unübersichtlich und einfach zu kompliziert
> ...



Hallo Sponge,
1) 





> wir versuchen für eine Übergangsphase den alten Bikemarkt noch zum nachsehen online zu stellen.



2) was genau? die Struktur (KAtegorien) wurde 1 zu 1 vom alten System übernommen

3)  





> wir versuchen für eine Übergangsphase den alten Bikemarkt noch zum nachsehen online zu stellen.



Im neuen gehen die Mails direkt zwischen beiden hin und her, ohne Umweg über den Bikemarkt. Etliche Leute haben das alte System nicht verstanden und auf die Benachrichtigungsmails geantwortet...

4) was genau? es sieht oben und unten wie sonst auch überall im Forum / Fotoalben aus...

Hintergründe dazu gibt es hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=177460


----------



## jimbo (26. Juli 2005)

Werden denn die Artikel übernommen? 
Denn ich finde meine eingestellten Sachen im neuen Bikemarkt auch nich (zugegeben ich hab nich lang gesucht  ), dass man da im alten nachsehen kann weiss ich aber ich will ja nur wissen ob die artikel übernommen werden...


----------



## Thomas (26. Juli 2005)

Nein, werden nicht übernommen
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingzoot77 (26. Juli 2005)

also ich habe gerade mal zwei artikel reingesetzt und finde, dass es "angenehmer" funktioniert, als beim alten, vorallem was änderungen angeht...und übersichtlicher finde ich das neue eigentlich auch...von mir gibt´s da erstmal einen daumen rauf


----------



## jimbo (26. Juli 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, werden nicht übernommen
> Grüße
> Thomas


Danke für die schnelle Antwort, dann muss ich meine Artikel ja neu einstellen... immer diese Arbeit


----------



## mr double (26. Juli 2005)

hallo
ich fand das gut mit den fragen und angeboten die man sich über bikemarkt schicken  konnte!
bitte richtet das so wieder ein! das war so gemütli und man hat garantiert den erreicht den man erreichen wollte!

gruß bergi


----------



## Thomas (26. Juli 2005)

kingzoot77 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habe gerade mal zwei artikel reingesetzt und finde, dass es "angenehmer" funktioniert, als beim alten, vorallem was änderungen angeht...und übersichtlicher finde ich das neue eigentlich auch...von mir gibt´s da erstmal einen daumen rauf



Dazu noch was anderes - etliche Leute sind bisher auch beim Artikel reinsetzen gescheitert, da dort ganz viel Javascript im Spiel war (Kategorien auswählen, Bilder hochladen) und das ab und an zu Problemen führte - genau das ist mit dieser Version auch Vergangenheit. Und zum Problem mit den ab und an verwechselten Bildern will ich nichts weiter schreiben...


----------



## Thomas (26. Juli 2005)

mr double schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> ich fand das gut mit den fragen und angeboten die man sich über bikemarkt schicken  konnte!
> bitte richtet das so wieder ein! das war so gemütli und man hat garantiert den erreicht den man erreichen wollte!
> gruß bergi


Nein, eben nicht. 
Du hat irgendwem eine Frage gestellt, der andere klickt in seinem Mail Programm einfach auf antworten und seine Antwort geht an [email protected] und landet dort im Müll. Du wunderst Dich warum Du nie eine Antwort bekommst.

Jetzt geht die Mail auch direkt an den richtigen, nur als Antwortadresse steht eben deine eigene Adresse da und nicht [email protected]

Thomas


----------



## mr double (26. Juli 2005)

achso
na das ist ja noch besser!!!!  
schöpn das ihr um verbeeserungen bemüht seit!  
wisst ihr schon wann die neue version fertig ist und wieder alle artikel etc da sin ?  

ALSO DICKEN DAUMEN nach ganz ganz oben ;-)))   
gruß bergi


----------



## heroin77 (27. Juli 2005)

also, ich war auch erstmal ein bisschen verwundert ueber das neue layout. 
aber wenn man sich erstmal dran gewoehnt hat, dass das alles anders aussieht wie vorher, dann find ichs eigentlich sehr gut.
das einzige was mir ein bisschen fehlt ist das man zb bei den komponenten nicht mehr einfach so drauflos scrollen kann, weil ich immer nur in einer bestimmten kategorie suchen kann. 
das ist aber auch gar nicht so schlecht. wenn man was bestimmtes sucht, ist man schneller da. 
alles in allem denke ich, dass ihr das ganz gut gemacht habt.
man muss sich halt umgewoehnen, und das faellt manchen schwer.


----------



## Thomas (27. Juli 2005)

Der alte Bikemarkt ist zum nachsehen alter Transaktionen vorübergehend hier zu erreichen, er wird demnächst aber vollständig entfernt
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt_alt/
Thomas


----------



## stoffele (27. Juli 2005)

Hi Thomas,

im Prinzip finde ich den neuen Bikemarkt sehr gut,
hätte aber eine Anregung:

Wenn ich auf der Startseite auf "gestern" (last1) klicke,
wäre es dann nicht sinnvoller per Default die Sortierung auf
"Most recent" statt auf "Most Views" zu setzen?
...Schliesslich möchte man ja in dem Moment die (chronologisch)
letzten Einträge sehen.


Gruss,

stoffele


----------



## Thomas (27. Juli 2005)

Sollte zu machen sein, sehe ich mir gleich heute Mittag an
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2005)

das ist wie bei altbewerten produkten,-(zb.nutella) da kommt so ein unternehmensberater daher und sagt den,- ihr müsst auf eure artickel ,-"mit noch mehr geschmack und verbesserter rezeptur" draufschreiben;-als ob die leute die ganzen jahre zuvor keine gute geschmackliche nutella gegessen haben


----------



## Thomas (27. Juli 2005)

warum bist Du dann hier und nicht in de.rec.fahrrad? ist doch auch alt und bewährt...

Was genau passt dir am neuen Bikemarkt nicht? Was könnte besser sein?


----------



## Loe (27. Juli 2005)

okay hab mich inzwischen auch mit dem neune anfreudnen können


----------



## dixirider (27. Juli 2005)

hi thomas und der rest von euch,
also als erstes ist es mit sicherheit eine ziemlige umgewöhnung ...
aber man kommt dahinter .
ihr hättet nur alle user mal vorher drauf aufmerksam machen sollen das man sich damit abfinden konnte und eventuelle "alte" geschäfte hätte erledigen können. ihr hättet einfach ne art "rundmail" an alle versenden sollen oder sowas.vielleicht habt ihr sowas ähnliches ja gemacht und ich hab es nur nicht mitbekommen. wenn man sich erstaml in den neuen bikemarkt einliesst ist es echt nicht schlecht .vorallem der direkte e-mail kontakt obwohl vielleicht ja auch nicht jeder jedem seine e-mail adresse offenbaren will...
naja trotzdem gute arbeit   
mfg. alex


----------



## Thomas (27. Juli 2005)

> eventuelle "alte" geschäfte hätte erledigen können.


Wie mehrfach geschrieben findest du unter http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt_alt den kompletten alten BM, da kannst Du deine noch laufenden Deals noch zu Ende bringen. Ich setze in den neuen BM vorübergehend einen Link in den alten - das sollte es dann für jeden ersichtlich machen
Thomas


----------



## 99chef99 (27. Juli 2005)

Wie kommt man denn auf "Mein Konto" hab ich noch net gefunden?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. Juli 2005)

Hättet ihr nicht wenigstens eine automatisch generierte Email an alle verschicken können? So hätte ich nicht so einen Schreck bekommen, nachdem ich den Artikel nicht mehr finden konnte. Zumal ich den Link auch an Freunde geschickt hatte, die dann meinen Artikel nicht mehr aufrufen konnten und dementsprechend genervt waren.   

Zum neuen Bikemarkt kann ich noch keine Statements abgeben, habe noch keine Nutzungserfahrungen.


----------



## Thomas (27. Juli 2005)

*Bei jedem, der ab jetzt einen Artikel anlegt, erscheint neben den Beiträgen ein Link zu seinen Artikeln* (bspw hier bei mir oder im Screenshot)

Wenn der / die Artikel gelöscht wird verschwindet der Link wieder
Thomas


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> warum bist Du dann hier und nicht in de.rec.fahrrad? ist doch auch alt und bewährt...
> 
> Was genau passt dir am neuen Bikemarkt nicht? Was könnte besser sein?




  ihr habt zu viel zeit Thomas   



bin nur etwas sauer,-das ich meine ganzen artickel neu reinstellen muss  
und mich wieder zurechtwühlen muss ! ! !

ansonsten kann ich ohne das IBC-FORUM nicht mehr leben   

ps,-ehhh was zum teufel ist de.rec.fahrrad  
evtl wechsel ich ja   
gruss
artur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (27. Juli 2005)

Wahrscheinlich die älteste noch existierende deutschprachige online Community rund ums Fahrrad:
die Newsgroup de.rec.fahrrad
(online seit 1992?)

Lesbar bspw hier:
http://groups-beta.google.com/group/de.rec.fahrrad/browse_frm/month/1992-06


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich die älteste noch existierende deutschprachige online Community rund ums Fahrrad:
> die Newsgroup de.rec.fahrrad
> (online seit 1992?)
> 
> ...




aaah seit dem (1992) fahr ich auch MTB


----------



## Thomas (27. Juli 2005)

Vielleicht fallen Dir als Heavy-User ja doch noch die ein oder andere Verbesserungsmöglichkeit ein,
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## oign (27. Juli 2005)

ich finde den neuen bikemarkt eine gute idee, da ich nicht mehr, wie im alten erst auf die seite vom bikemarkt muss, um meine nachrichten bezüglich eingestellter artikel zu sehen. und ich finde es auch gut, dass man bei den posts von usern einen link sieht mit all ihren sachen, die sie zum verkauf anbieten. 

fands nur schade, dass man die ganzen artikel, die bereits drinstanden, nicht übernommen hat. aber ich glaube, dass es sehr nervig für euch gewesen wäre, jeden einzelnen user zu suchen usw. 

alles in allem: TOP!


----------



## Thomas (28. Juli 2005)

stoffele schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich auf der Startseite auf "gestern" (last1) klicke,
> wäre es dann nicht sinnvoller per Default die Sortierung auf
> "Most recent" statt auf "Most Views" zu setzen?
> ...Schliesslich möchte man ja in dem Moment die (chronologisch)
> letzten Einträge sehen.



Ist seit gestern jetzt so...
Thomas


----------



## stoffele (28. Juli 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Ist seit gestern jetzt so...
> Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Misanthrop (28. Juli 2005)

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich es von Verkäuferseite her besser, übersichtlicher und einfacher finde.
Das Einstellen von Artikeln hat sich wesentlich und merklich verbessert.


ABER:
Von Käuferseite her fand ich den alten Bikemarkt besser, da einfacher, übersichtlicher und intuitiver zu handhaben.

Trotzdem denke ich, dass das richtig war und die Meckerer werden sich auch dran gewöhnen, ist genau wie die Umstrukturierung im DDD Bereich, habe eben nochmal reingechaut und finde mich garnicht mehr zurecht. Alles nur eine Sache der Gewöhnung


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juli 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht fallen Dir als Heavy-User ja doch noch die ein oder andere Verbesserungsmöglichkeit ein,
> Grüße
> Thomas



neee 
ich verlass mich da ganz auf euch Thomas und rik


----------



## Splash (28. Juli 2005)

Ich finde den neuen Markt gut und daher    

Der Mensch ist immer ein Gewöhnungstier gewesen und wo verändert wird, wird auch gemeckert. Ich würde mir nur eines Wünschen: bei die letzten Anzeigen ist die kleinste Stufe "gestern" und die nächste dann "7 Tage" - was dazwischen (4 Tage) wäre echt klasse, wenns noch geht (oder halt irgendwann)


----------



## Janne4ever (29. Juli 2005)

kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich zu Anfagen von Interessenten komme , vileicht bin ich ja nur zu blöd . Der link über e-mail benachrichtigung funkt auch nicht


----------



## Thomas (29. Juli 2005)

Die Anfragen bekommst Du über ganz normale email an deine Mail Adresse aus dem Forum
Thomas


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juli 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anfragen bekommst Du über ganz normale email an deine Mail Adresse aus dem Forum
> Thomas




und genau die hab ich gelöscht,-weil ich dachte im bikemarkt habe ich wieder die gleiche benachrichtigung


----------



## Thomas (29. Juli 2005)

sieh in deinem Mailprogramm im Papierkorb nach


----------



## Splash (30. Juli 2005)

Kann es sein, dass mit dem RSS-Feed was nicht stimmt beim Bikemarkt. Ich bekomme die Sachen alle mit Datum 1.1.1970 01:00 bei mir rein. Andere Feeds kommen korrekt vom Datetime her, deswegen meld ichs mal ...

Anmerkung: Den RSS-Feed finde ich ne Hammer-Sache und Super Idee


----------



## Thomas (30. Juli 2005)

Geht es jetzt?
Thomas


----------



## oign (31. Juli 2005)

hm, bei mir geht rss irgendwie gar nicht. ich sehe irgendwie immer nur den quellcode (glaube, dass er es ist, oder zumindest einen teil davon bekomme ich immer zu sehen). mit ie und firefox gehts net, bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (31. Juli 2005)

Also bei mir funkt es jetzt. Super und Danke !!


----------



## Marcus (31. Juli 2005)

oign schrieb:
			
		

> hm, bei mir geht rss irgendwie gar nicht. ich sehe irgendwie immer nur den quellcode (glaube, dass er es ist, oder zumindest einen teil davon bekomme ich immer zu sehen). mit ie und firefox gehts net, bei mir.



Du weisst schon, dass du fuer einen RSS-Feed einen Reader brauchst, der das Format versteht?


----------



## dubbel (31. Juli 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> was genau gefällt Dir da nicht ?


meinen dämpfer will immer noch keiner. 
ist das normal oder kann man da noch was an der software updaten?


----------



## Sahnie (31. Juli 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> meinen dämpfer will immer noch keiner.
> ist das normal oder kann man da noch was an der software updaten?



Einfach einen Zweitnick anlegen für den Bikemarkt. Mit dem alten dann genüsslich weiter flamen.


----------



## oign (1. August 2005)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Du weisst schon, dass du fuer einen RSS-Feed einen Reader brauchst, der das Format versteht?



nö, aber jetzt weiss ichs. vielen dank


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2005)

leider steht der benutzername in den mails nicht,-sodas man nie ein benutzer profil einsehen und prüfen kann


----------



## Misanthrop (2. August 2005)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> leider steht der benutzername in den mails nicht,-sodas man nie ein benutzer profil einsehen und prüfen kann




wollte ich auch gerade schreiben.

Das ist sehr ärgerlich.

Nicht nur, weil man so nicht die Seriösität einschätzen kann sondern, da man die neue Funktion der BIkemarktbewertung nur umständlich nutzen kann.
Außerdem sollte meiner Meinung nach gleich ein Link in der Bikemarktanzeige zu der Bewertung gehen, damit die Käufer sich gleich ein Bild machen können über bisherige Verkäufe


----------



## test (4. August 2005)

ists so recht?

Der Benutzer test ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=79 ) hat folgende Frage an dich:

hallo,
wie sieht es aus mit xyz

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=644


----------



## Thomas (4. August 2005)

oops, das war von mir. es scheint jetzt zu gehen. Gibt es weitere Vorschläge?
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (4. August 2005)

ne kategorie für felgen vielleicht noch, mit den naben zusammen, weiß nicht ob das explizit lohnt aber man könnte ja doch eine kategorie für den laufradbau machen, also: naben, felgen, speichen oder sowas 
is mir grad aufgefallen wo ich auf der suche nach laufradeinzelteilen bin


----------



## KHUJAND (9. August 2005)

Thomas meine ganzen "bikemarkt bewertungen" sind weg


----------



## *Souly* (10. August 2005)

morgen

wie kann ich meine abgelaufenen anzeigen neu starten? ich bekomm zwar die mail mit dem link zum neustarten, doch wenn  ich drauf klicke steht nur "Script not called correctly." geht das auch ohne link. wenn ja hab ich es noch nicht gefunden!

mfg Souly


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. August 2005)

soulrider#1 schrieb:
			
		

> morgen
> 
> wie kann ich meine abgelaufenen anzeigen neu starten? ich bekomm zwar die mail mit dem link zum neustarten, doch wenn  ich drauf klicke steht nur "Script not called correctly." geht das auch ohne link. wenn ja hab ich es noch nicht gefunden!
> 
> mfg Souly


DITO! Das habe ich euch auch schon mal per Email geschickt, aber noch keine Info dazu erhalten. Wods ze proplem?


----------



## Marcus (10. August 2005)

Wir sind dran. Bitte habt etwas Geduld.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. August 2005)

kann man die verkauften artickel nicht ganz weglöschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (12. August 2005)

so ganz kommen die leute mit dem neuen bikemarkt auch nicht zurecht  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
@ Hallo KUHJAND,
ich bin sehr an Deiner Federgabel interessiert allerdings verstehe ich nicht wie ich sie kaufen kann (bin ganz neu).
P.S. Ich finde nirgends einen Button "Kaufen" den ich anklicken wie funktioniert das "please Help".


----------



## theworldburns (12. August 2005)

für steuersätze gibt es auch keine kategorie, kann ja irgendwie nich angehen?!


----------



## KHUJAND (16. August 2005)




----------



## KHUJAND (16. August 2005)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> kann man die verkauften artickel nicht ganz weglöschen




ich hab jetzt mehrere anfragen  zu den schon verkauften artickel gehabt   
und als ich den leuten zurückmailte,-das die artickel schon verkauft sind,-meinten sie,- und warum nimmst du die nicht aus dem bikemarkt raus   

Thomas lass dir doch bitte was einfallen,-damit man die verkauften artickel ganz löschen oder aus dem bikemarkt herausnehmen  kann


----------



## Marcus (16. August 2005)

Thomas ist im Urlaub und wird sich naechste Woche drum kuemmern.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. August 2005)

rikman schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas ist im Urlaub und wird sich naechste Woche drum kuemmern.



aah und so lange bist du unser chef ,- rik


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (18. August 2005)

sry ich bin neu , und hab ne frage: stehen keine versandbeträge dort? oder muss mann die ware abholen????


----------



## Kieferos (18. August 2005)

silenz schrieb:
			
		

> sry ich bin neu , und hab ne frage: stehen keine versandbeträge dort? oder muss mann die ware abholen????



 

Wenn nichts da steht fragst du einfach den Verkäufer wie es ablaufen soll...


----------



## Thomas (25. August 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> DITO! Das habe ich euch auch schon mal per Email geschickt, aber noch keine Info dazu erhalten. Wods ze proplem?


habe gerade nochwas geändert - bitte kurzes Feedback ob es in den Mails (die ab jetzt versendet werden) funktioniert
Danke
Thomas


----------



## Thomas (25. August 2005)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab jetzt mehrere anfragen  zu den schon verkauften artickel gehabt
> und als ich den leuten zurückmailte,-das die artickel schon verkauft sind,-meinten sie,- und warum nimmst du die nicht aus dem bikemarkt raus
> 
> Thomas lass dir doch bitte was einfallen,-damit man die verkauften artickel ganz löschen oder aus dem bikemarkt herausnehmen  kann


Hi Artur,
einfach im Artikel auf *verkauft* klicken, der Artikel bekommt dann den Status "verkauft" und sollte nachts gelöscht werden
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netbiker (26. August 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Artur,
> einfach im Artikel auf *verkauft* klicken, der Artikel bekommt dann den Status "verkauft" und sollte nachts gelöscht werden
> Thomas


Dem ist leider nicht so!

Eine meiner Anzeigen ist schon seit Tagen, wenn nicht bald 2 Wochen, verkauft und als solche markiert und noch immer nicht gelöscht!


----------



## Thomas (26. August 2005)

welche denn? (link)


----------



## Netbiker (26. August 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> welche denn? (link)


www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=412&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Thomas (26. August 2005)

ok, danke, ich werde mal forschen
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## KHUJAND (26. August 2005)

ich würde gerne meine ganzen "leichen" loswerden   
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/sh...ge=12&ppuser=18334&what=allfields&name=&=&sl=

danke Thomas für deine bemühungen


----------



## Netbiker (26. August 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> ok, danke, ich werde mal forschen
> Grüße
> Thomas


Noch besser wäre, wenn man die Anzeigen auch manuell löschen könnte, also ein Knopferl mit "Anzeige löschen" oder so!


----------



## KHUJAND (26. August 2005)

Netbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Noch besser wäre, wenn man die Anzeigen auch manuell löschen könnte, also ein Knopferl mit "Anzeige löschen" oder so!


----------



## Thomas (28. August 2005)

Netbiker schrieb:
			
		

> www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=412&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


Die Anzeige ist nicht mehr über Navigation oder SuFu zu finden - für mich sieht es ok aus. Bilder und Anzeige selbst werden wir für ein paar Tage länger vorhalten, ist besser wenn es sich etwas bspw bei Streitigkeiten noch abrufen lässt.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Thomas (28. August 2005)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde gerne meine ganzen "leichen" loswerden
> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/sh...ge=12&ppuser=18334&what=allfields&name=&=&sl=
> 
> danke Thomas für deine bemühungen


ich sehe nur 6 Artikel die alle nicht verkauft und auch noch aktuell sind - was genau passt nicht?
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (29. August 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe nur 6 Artikel die alle nicht verkauft und auch noch aktuell sind - was genau passt nicht?
> Grüße
> Thomas




ja aber bei den restlichen "verkauften artikeln",-da konnte ich nur die fotos löschen,-aber nicht den ganzen link


----------



## Thomas (29. August 2005)

?
sorry verstehe ich nicht. Wenn du einen Artikel verkauft machst kannst Du ihn über Navigation oder Suche nicht mehr finden. 

was meinst Du mit _restlichen "verkauften artikeln"_ 
Thomas


----------



## KHUJAND (29. August 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> ?
> sorry verstehe ich nicht. Wenn du einen Artikel verkauft machst kannst Du ihn über Navigation oder Suche nicht mehr finden.
> 
> was meinst Du mit _restlichen "verkauften artikeln"_
> Thomas




kuckstu Thomas
den ganzen verkauften quatsch würde ich gerne weg haben


----------



## Thomas (29. August 2005)

kannst Du mir den Link pm'en - ich kann den nicht genau erkennen
Thomas


----------



## KHUJAND (29. August 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe nur 6 Artikel die alle nicht verkauft und auch noch aktuell sind - was genau passt nicht?
> Grüße
> Thomas




da ist  der link,-bei mir wird alles angezeigt   

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/sh...ge=12&ppuser=18334&what=allfields&name=&=&sl=


----------



## Thomas (29. August 2005)

Aber nur dein eigener Kram, ich sehe da nur deine noch laufenden Angebote.

Also - sobald etwas abgelaufen ist oder verkauft ist , ist es für andere nicht mehr sichtbar. Für Eure Abwicklung bleiben die Artikel dann noch sichtbar - mit einem Klick auf wiedereinstellen kann man den Artikel bspw auch wieder listen, wenn ein Käufer abgesprungen ist oder so...

Ich denke wir werden es so einstellen, dass Artikel, die 4 Wochen verkauft / abgelaufen sind nachts gelöscht werden
Alles klar?
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (29. August 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur dein eigener Kram, ich sehe da nur deine noch laufenden Angebote.
> 
> Also - sobald etwas abgelaufen ist oder verkauft ist , ist es für andere nicht mehr sichtbar. Für Eure Abwicklung bleiben die Artikel dann noch sichtbar - mit einem Klick auf wiedereinstellen kann man den Artikel bspw auch wieder listen, wenn ein Käufer abgesprungen ist oder so...
> 
> ...



und das ist gut so Thomas !

danke dir


----------



## derMichi (29. August 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> *Bei jedem, der ab jetzt einen Artikel anlegt, erscheint neben den Beiträgen ein Link zu seinen Artikeln* (bspw hier bei mir oder im Screenshot)
> 
> Wenn der / die Artikel gelöscht wird verschwindet der Link wieder
> Thomas



Also mal konkret bei mir. Ich hab die Dinger verkauft und will diesen Link nicht mehr unter meinem Namen.


----------



## Thomas (29. August 2005)

ok, das ist was neues, werden sehen dass er verschwindet. Aktualiserung erfolgt auch einmal / Tag


----------



## Netbiker (30. August 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anzeige ist nicht mehr über Navigation oder SuFu zu finden - für mich sieht es ok aus. Bilder und Anzeige selbst werden wir für ein paar Tage länger vorhalten, ist besser wenn es sich etwas bspw bei Streitigkeiten noch abrufen lässt.
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas


Das ist zwar schön und gut, aber nachdem ich das Rad nicht übers Board verkauft habe, wäre eine sofortige Löschung schon sehr sinnvoll.
Oder wenn der Artikel nicht mehr zum Verkauf steht.

Einzige sinnvolle Lösung: Artikel löschen button!


----------



## Thomas (30. August 2005)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> Also mal konkret bei mir. Ich hab die Dinger verkauft und will diesen Link nicht mehr unter meinem Namen.


Ist behoben - verkaufte Artikel führen nicht mehr zum Link im Profil

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Master | ChriZz (4. September 2005)

moin leute...sagt mal...wann sind denn nun die verkauften artikel aus de rlsite raus?
sorry aber ich find das nervt schoin bissl sehr !
löscht die mal


----------



## Splash (7. September 2005)

Kann es sein, dass der RSS-Feed irgendwelche Sorgen macht? Ich habe da teilweise Ausfallzeiten, wo nichts kam, obwohl neue Artikel rein gestellt wurden. Die haben (wenn man sich auf den RSS-Feed verlässt) dann Verkaufsnachteile. In der Zeit habe ich von anderen Seiten die Feeds bekommen - daher schliesse ich Versagen meiner Software mal aus. Aufgefallen ist mir das insbesondere gestern Nachmittag ...


----------



## Thomas (7. September 2005)

Der Rss Feed ist voll dynamisch und die Abfrage scheint auch ok zu sein.

Thomas


----------



## Rolf (15. September 2005)

Kann es sein, dass die alten Bikemarkt-Bewertungen nicht übernommen werden ?


----------



## Thomas (15. September 2005)

sie wurden noch nicht übernommen, was aber noch passieren wird, wann kann ich noch nicht sagen
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (15. September 2005)

Alles klar, vielen Dank!


----------



## dubbel (15. September 2005)

eine deutliche verbesserung wär auch, wenn alle threads mit dem titel "Duncon Cock inkl. Nexus INTER 8 Nabenschaltung" im bikemarkt - und nur dort - zu finden wären.


----------



## Thomas (15. September 2005)

einen habe ich entsorgt...


----------



## dubbel (15. September 2005)

einen?


----------



## KHUJAND (20. September 2005)

sorry Thomas
 muss noch mal nerven,-
geht das,-das ich die ständigen (täglichen)
"MTB-News.de Bikemarkt: Anzeige läuft ab" 
benachrichtigungen NICHT mehr gesendet bekomme  


gruss
artur


----------



## MrWheely (21. September 2005)

hallo , ich weis zwar net ob das hier so passt aber kann man irgendwie nachschauen mit wem man alles schon eine e-mail über bikeparkt gesendet hat! bräuchte da nämlich von jemandem nen kassenbeleg , und hab die e-mail adresse leider gelöscht!


----------



## Thomas (21. September 2005)

Artur: bekommst Du jeden Tag die gleichen Artikel in der Mail?

Es wird jetzt neben jedem Artikel auch die grobe Entfernung dorthin angezeigt.
(s. Foto unten)
2 Voraussetzungen müssen dafür erfüllt sein:
- Beim Einstellen des Artikels wurde PLZ angegeben
- User, der sich die Artikel ansieht muss eingeloggt sein und sein Geoprofil muss gepflegt sein.

Die nötigen Daten werden erst bei Artikeln angezeigt, die innerhalb der letzten Woche angelegt wurden, in Zukunft bei allen, die neu dazukommen
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## KHUJAND (22. September 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Artur: bekommst Du jeden Tag die gleichen Artikel in der Mail?
> 
> Es wird jetzt neben jedem Artikel auch die grobe Entfernung dorthin angezeigt.
> (s. Foto unten)
> ...



ne immer die,- die kurz vor dem ablauf sind,-  
aber egal ,-lass ma Thomas
musste dich nicht mit beschäftigen,-hast ehh genug anderen kram zu machen


----------



## Splash (13. November 2005)

Ist gerade irgendwas mit dem RSS-Feed? Ich bekomme gerade folgende Fehlermeldung beim Bikemarkt-Feed (intraVnews):

_An error occurred while updating the feed.Index and length must refer to a location within the string.
Parameter name: length_

Die gleiche Meldung kommt beim Rennrad-Markt. Alle anderen Feeds, die ich im Abo habe, gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (16. November 2005)

Ich weiss von keinem Ausfall und hier geht auch alles
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Splash (10. Februar 2006)

Um noch mal auf das alte Thema zurück zu kommen. Nachdem ich Outlook und intraVnews neu installiert habe, waren die Feeds vom Bikemarkt hier und von Rennrad-News wieder nur problematisch bzw ich hab die nicht abrufen können. Beim letzten Mal gings dann irgendwann nach n paar Tagen, diesmal gehts wieder nicht, weil der Reader (intraVnews) meckert. Wenn man die beiden Feeds via FeedValidator abprüft, meldet der auch n paar Sachen an, die Fehler sein könnten, bzw Warnings. Könnt Ihr da evtl mal nach gucken?

Die Fehlermeldung aus intraVnews deutet auch auf nen Fehler im Feed hin:

```
10.02.2006 22:21:34 Warning   at    bei System.String.InternalSubStringWithChecks(Int32 startIndex, Int32 length, Boolean fAlwaysCopy)
   bei System.Net.HttpWebResponse.get_CharacterSet()
   bei intraVnews.Net.HttpWebRequest_BeginGetResponse.getXml2(Feed f, FeedResponse& res) Feed update error on http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/rss.php: Der Index und die Länge müssen sich auf eine Position in der Zeichenfolge beziehen.
Parametername: length
```


----------



## Thomas (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
es gab eine Warnung wegen der Euro Symbole (kein Fehler) - ich habe das abgeändert, probiers nochmal,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Splash (11. Februar 2006)

Die Warnungen wegen der Euro-Symbole sind weg, aber leider gehts beim intraVnews immer noch nicht. Die Fehlermeldung ist auch keine andere.


```
11.02.2006 07:26:03 Warning   at    bei System.String.InternalSubStringWithChecks(Int32 startIndex, Int32 length, Boolean fAlwaysCopy)
   bei System.Net.HttpWebResponse.get_CharacterSet()
   bei intraVnews.Net.HttpWebRequest_BeginGetResponse.getXml2(Feed f, FeedResponse& res) Feed update error on http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/rss.php: Der Index und die Länge müssen sich auf eine Position in der Zeichenfolge beziehen.
Parametername: length
```

Ich hoffe nun, dass es sich von alleine reguliert, bzw dass der ein Problem mit einem Teil des Feed hat, wie zB mit dem Titel, den auch der FeedValidator derzeit anmeckert. Irgendwann ist der ja nicht mehr so aktuell und dann könnte es gehen. Das wäre jetzt so eine Gemeinsamkeit zwischen dem RR-Feed und dem MTB-Feed, die mir auffallen würde. Im Bezug auf die Meldung, dass "length" nicht passen würde, fällt mir aber auch nix auf


----------



## Thomas (11. Februar 2006)

Der Titel passt jetzt auch, probier nochmal. 
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Splash (11. Februar 2006)

Komischerweise klappts bei mir immer noch nicht. Ich prüf später noch mal, ob da was anderes sein kann oder werd mich ansonsten nach nem anderen Reader für Outlook umgucken. Die direkte Meldung meines Reader ist:

```
An error occurred while updating the feed.Der Index und die Länge müssen sich auf eine Position in der Zeichenfolge beziehen.
Parametername: length
```
Die genaue Meldung aus dem Log:

```
11.02.2006 10:37:49 Warning   at    bei System.String.InternalSubStringWithChecks(Int32 startIndex, Int32 length, Boolean fAlwaysCopy)
   bei System.Net.HttpWebResponse.get_CharacterSet()
   bei intraVnews.Net.HttpWebRequest_BeginGetResponse.getXml2(Feed f, FeedResponse& res) Feed update error on http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/rss.php: Der Index und die Länge müssen sich auf eine Position in der Zeichenfolge beziehen.
Parametername: length
```

Aber der Code ist ja OK (valid), daher gehe ich mal davon aus, dass intraVnews irgendwie ned so prall ist. Es wunderte mich nur, dass von den 15 Feeds nur der Bikemarkt und der RR-Markt so n Stress machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (12. Februar 2006)

Evtl noch als Ergänzung: Ich habe intraVnews nun dran gegeben und einen anderen RSS Feeder für Outlook genommen und es geht. Ich hab keine Ahnung was an dem Client flasch läuft, aber es war ja nicht das erste Mal, dass intraVnews wegen diesem Feed hier rumgeeiert hat ...

Danke aber auf jeden Fall für die Bemühungen


----------



## Misanthrop (16. Februar 2006)

Meine ganzen Bewertungen sind verschwunden. Und das ist ärgerlich, da ich einige hatte  

Kann ich die irgendwie wieder bekommen?

Ist schon ärgerlich, da es mir als Käufer auch wichtig is zu sehen wie mein Handelspartner einzuschätzen ist


----------



## Loeti (1. März 2006)

Schön wäre es wenn sich die Anzeigen wieder löschen lassen wenn die Teile verkauft sind. 
Ansonsten füllt sich der Markt doch unnötig auf.

Grüße Lothar


----------



## Munich-Biker (11. März 2006)

Loeti schrieb:
			
		

> Schön wäre es wenn sich die Anzeigen wieder löschen lassen wenn die Teile verkauft sind.
> Ansonsten füllt sich der Markt doch unnötig auf.
> 
> Grüße Lothar



Wär wirklich super, meine Bikemarktanzeigen sind auch noch mit verkauften Artikeln voll.


----------



## rpo35 (11. März 2006)

Guten Morgen,

habe eben auch noch einmal in den Bikemarkt geschaut, ist aber scheinbar alles beim alten...hier nochmals meine Fragen zum Thema:

1. Kann man jetzt wieder User für Geschäfte bewerten, die nicht über den Bikemarkt abgewickelt wurden ?
2. Meine eigenen Bewertungen kann ich auch nirgends finden 

Danke und Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Thomas (11. März 2006)

Benutzer bewerten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/member.php?uid=xyz --> xyz ist die Userid des Users, den du bewerten möchtest.

im BM hast Du aktuell keine Bewertungen


----------



## rpo35 (11. März 2006)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Benutzer bewerten:...im BM hast Du aktuell keine Bewertungen


 Ich hatte aber einmal welche.


----------



## rpo35 (11. März 2006)

So, ich fasse zusammen...

Habe eben 2 User bewertet und in beiden Fällen wurden die Artikel nicht über den Bikemarkt verkauft. Dass man in dem Fall vorher die User ID raussuchen muß ist ein bisschen fummelig, aber ok.
Eine Bewertung war übrigens für @coffee, welche von mir definitiv schon ein paar positive  Bewertungen hatte, die allesamt nicht zu sehen sind.

Die Historie ist definitiv futsch. Wird das noch behoben oder nicht ? Wenn das alle paar Monate bei irgend welchen Updates passiert, spare ich es mir gleich.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## CarbonDealer (11. März 2006)

Was haltet Ihr von der neuen Federgabel: Kilo??????????


----------



## rpo35 (11. März 2006)

CarbonDealer schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet Ihr von der neuen Federgabel: Kilo??????????


Die Frage stellst Du besser hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodykaschpal (4. Mai 2006)

Und was hilft mir das gegen Eventuelle Käufer hat für sagen wir mal einen Specialized bighit! Und er sagt er kauft ihn und dann Wartet man sich die Füsse in denn Wolf wie ich schon bei einem User hatte wie Ghosthummel der dann nicht einmal auf Email´s dann mehr antwortet!?


----------



## ohnebikeisnix (28. Mai 2006)

ja, so geht es mir jetzt mit dir.
ich will ihn kaufen und du weißt nicht was du willst.
mal kostet er soviel, mal soviel. mal mit dämpfer mal ohne.
ist doch besch...
meld dich einfach, dann ist alles ok


----------



## da_killerk (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit abgelaufene Anzeigen im Bikemarkt wieder herzustellen? Habe im Urlaub leider vergessen die Anzeigen zu erneuern.

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## NatFlanders (7. Januar 2010)

Preisangaben im Bikmarkt 

Preisangaben sind im Bikmarkt zwar Pflicht, ansonsten droht die Löschung der Anzeige ...

... aber langsam haben viele Verkäufer mitbekommen, das von Löschungen großzügig abgesehen wird.

Ergebnis: immer mehr Verkäufer verzichten auf eine Preisangabe.


Gibt es nicht technisch eine Möglichkeit, daß eine Anzeige erst freigeschaltet wird, wenn sämtliche Pflichtangaben ausgefüllt wurden, wozu auch die Angabe des Preises gehört ?


Preisverhandlungen werden schnell mal zu Streitereien über den Preis. 

Oder man bekommt Antworten wie "Momentane Höchstgebote belaufen sich auf .." zu hören.

Das nervt einfach nur!!!!!!!!



Seitdem im Classic Bike Basar Preisangaben zur Pflicht geworden sind, läuft dort alles wesentlich entspannter!


----------



## zaskar-le (7. Januar 2010)

NatFlanders schrieb:


> Seitdem im Classic Bike Basar Preisangaben zur Pflicht geworden sind, läuft dort alles wesentlich entspannter!



Kann ich nur bestätigen und wäre auch für die Einführung von Pflichtpreisangaben im Bikemarkt. Dieses unsägliche Hochgeschaukel "da liegt mir aber ein weitaus höheres Angebot vor" oder "was wäre er Dir denn wert" kann ich wirklich nicht mehr hören. Ein Grund für mich, solche Angebote komplett zu ignorieren. Denke mal, dass das vielen so gehen wird, so dass sich die Verkäufer wohl selbst nicht unbedingt Gutes tun.


----------



## Lollek_303 (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen....
Auch wenn ich in dem Thema nicht ganz richtig bin habe ich eine Frage die ich stellen möchte....
Wenn ich mir über den Bikemarkt ein gebrauchtes Bike kaufen möchte und auf Nummer sicher gehen will,
was würdet ihr vorschlagen wie ich vorgehen soll damit ich nicht (beklaut, verarscht,enttäuscht) werde.....
Für eine Komponente die evt. nicht viel kostet würde ich mir nicht so viel Stress machen.....aber ein Bike was dann in die 4 Stelligen Beträge geht mache ich mir da schon ein bisjen Sorge um das liebe Geld...
Wäre cool wenn mir einer mal nen Tip geben könntet....
Danke und Lg. Olli


----------



## Deleted 30552 (8. Januar 2010)

nen Schönes-Wochenende-Ticket von der Bahn kaufen und das Bike persönlich abholen.

Und wenn der Verkäufer keine persönliche Abholung zulassen möchte, Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Lollek_303 (8. Januar 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> nen Schönes-Wochenende-Ticket von der Bahn kaufen und das Bike persönlich abholen.
> 
> Und wenn der Verkäufer keine persönliche Abholung zulassen möchte, Finger davon lassen.



Eigentlich haste recht.....das wäre die sicherste Alternative..!!!!
Aber vielleicht gehts ja auch bequemer.....
Und evt. liegt der Artikel Standort am anderen Ende von De. und ich komme mit nem Schönen WE. Ticket nicht ganz hin....kostet zudem auch wieder extra....


----------



## Deleted 30552 (8. Januar 2010)

Bequemheit könnte Dir am Ende viel Geld kosten ...

Einen Tag Zeit wirst Du wohl opfern können.

Und das Bahnticket kostet auch nicht viel mehr als der Versand.



Kaufvertrag schließt Du erst nach Besichtigung ab, in schriftlicher Form. 

Nicht bei Regen besichtigen, denn so sieht man Kratzer nicht so richtig.

Und gleich ne kurze Probefahrt machen, um zu sehen, ob die Federgabel, Stoßdämpfer ok sind.

Vielleicht gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit, vor Ort die Rahmennummer telefonisch bei der Polizei überprüfen zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lollek_303 (8. Januar 2010)

Jupp...das sollte der sicherste Weg sein..... 
Das evt. viele Geld sollte es wert sein....bevor man hinterher ohne alles da stehe oder irgend nen Schrott gekauft hab....


----------



## Deleted 30552 (8. Januar 2010)

und den rahmen vor ort ganz genau auf risse untersuchen!


----------



## Deleted 30552 (8. Januar 2010)

spontaner Einfall...

vielleicht wäre das ja schon ein Verbesserungsvorschlag für den Bikemarkt ...

eine Checkliste, Tipps, Anleitung zum Kauf eines Rades;

Formular für einen Kaufvertrag über den Kauf eines Fahrrades;

Hinweise, wie man die Rahmennummer überprüfen lassen kann;


Versand eines Rades mit Hermes kostet um die 40 Euro


ein Schönes-Wochenend-Ticket kostet 39 Euro 

Preise für die Fahrradmitnahme im Nahverkehr für einen ganzen Tag bundesweit in Zügen des Nahverkehrs 4,50 Euro


----------

